# Saddle Bag on a Brooks Pro



## hopkintonbike (Oct 25, 2019)

The 1974 P15 has a gorgeous Brooks Pro on it that looks and feels so good only problem is there are not eyelets to hang a vintage Schwinn Made in England black canvas saddle bag from back in the day, is there a gizmo available that allows for mounting the bag with the 2 leather straps? Todd


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 25, 2019)

Hey Todd - I don't know anything about these saddles, but I do like researching bike stuff. I saw this... It looks like it is an add-on and can fold down. Hopefully someone can chime in on what it is...

Edit: It doesn't fold down it swings down. I missed this last photo in my search and it is a "brooks" add-on (last image). Hope that helps.


----------



## PfishB (Oct 25, 2019)

I use the VeloOrange or Cyclo bag loops - mounts to the rails, they work great.  Either runs about $15/pair.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Oct 26, 2019)

Both excellent options! Rennfaron, have not been able to find additional information on the Brooks hardware, could you post a link to those photos? thanks, Todd


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 26, 2019)

It appears that they are vintage and hard to find, as there are few results when searching. One sold back in 2013. 
Here is where I saw it first.   
You would probably have better luck posting a similar post in the regular non-schwinn lightweight section to see if anything comes up from someone that may have one. 

These appear as though they are brooks brand


----------



## juvela (Oct 26, 2019)

-----

Andrew Hague of the Netherlands also offered a set of bag clips which affixed directly to the saddle rails.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Andrew-Hague-Quick-Release-saddle-bag-mount-/323838570632 

Carradice offers an assortment of options here -

https://www.carradice.co.uk/products/saddle-fixing-systems 

-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Oct 27, 2019)

The Carradice quick release bag holder is awesome I own one and it works with any normal saddle rails .


----------

